# User remote abmelden



## dPo2000 (9. Dezember 2003)

Passt vielleicht auch in "Netzwerke", poste es aber mal hier.
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit Benutzer remote (also über das lokale Netzwerk) abzumelden?

Ich denke Dameware hatte so ein Feature, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Eine Google Suche war bisher erfolglos.

OS: Windows 2000 Server

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit!


MfG,
dPo


----------



## Johannes Postler (9. Dezember 2003)

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das Win2k schon unterstützt. Mit XP kannst du eine Remote-desktopverbindung einrichten und dabei ist es sicher möglich, den User abzumelden.

cu tirol ausserfern


----------



## zeromancer (9. Dezember 2003)

Soweit ich weiss, nur mit Zusatztools möglich. Wir benutzen bspw. 
NetSupport Manager von PCI (http://www.netsupport-inc.com/nsm/netsupport_manager_overview.htm), damit kann man User an- und abmelden, Rechner ein- und ausschalten (sofern MAC bekannt und WakeOnLAN aktiviert) und natürlich Remote den Rechner steuern, zeigen, sperren, etc... Geniales Tool...


----------



## dPo2000 (10. Dezember 2003)

Also nur Fernsteuerungstools, hm?

Schade und auch merkwürdig da man ja auch Rechner remote herunterfahren kann...

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## stanleyB (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,


```
X:\bin>shutdown /?
Usage: shutdown [-i | -l | -s | -r | -a] [-f] [-m \\computername] [-t xx] [-c "c
omment"] [-d up:xx:yy]

        No args                 Display this message (same as -?)
        -i                      Display GUI interface, must be the first option
        -l                      Log off (cannot be used with -m option)
        -s                      Shutdown the computer
        -r                      Shutdown and restart the computer
        -a                      Abort a system shutdown
        -m \\computername       Remote computer to shutdown/restart/abort
        -t xx                   Set timeout for shutdown to xx seconds
        -c "comment"            Shutdown comment (maximum of 127 characters)
        -f                      Forces running applications to close without warning
        -d [u][p]:xx:yy         The reason code for the shutdown
                                u is the user code
                                p is a planned shutdown code
                                xx is the major reason code (positive integer less than 256)
                                yy is the minor reason code (positive integer less than 65536)
```
*shutdown -m <computername>* ist dein Freund. 

Gruesse,
Johannes Distler


----------



## dPo2000 (10. Dezember 2003)

"-l                      Log off (*cannot be used with -m option*)"

Ein Restart fällt leider aus ;]


----------

